# Please Help Me! What do my Results Mean??



## jacki_831 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Im hoping someone here can help me understand my ordeal a little better. Im very frustrated, confused, and my hair has been falling out and im upset over it. I've been diagnosed as hypothyroid by my regular dr. He put me on levothyroxine (.88 mcg) a day. I then went to see an endo, who did a baseline blood test and based on those results, lowered the dose to .50 mcg a day. I have to go back for bloods again in 6-8 weeks to re-check results, but in the meantime, the dr is not good at explaining the hows and whys of things, and to be honest I just lost my job and it costs me $50 out of pocket each time i see him and I cant afford it! So alot of my hair is falling out anyway, and in the meantime im pulling the rest of it out in frustration!

Anyway, here's my blood numbers. I'm hoping someone (or a few of you) can shed some light and make sense of it for me.

BASELINE AFTER BEING ON .88 mcg of Levothyroxine for a little while:

TSH, 3rd Generation (whatever that means) - 0.05 L (0.40 - 2.70 miu/L) normal range

T4 Free - 1.5 ng/dl (0.8 - 1.8 ng/dl)

T4 Total - 9.3 mcg/dl (4.5 - 12.5 mcg/dl)

They did not do T3


----------

